# Any fishing reports on OCEAN VIEW and LYNNHAVEN Piers?



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

We will be in the area from this Monday, Sept 12 to Friday, Sept 16. Is the spot fishing better in the OVP compared to Lynnhaven Pier?

Are Tuesdays and Wednesdays still 'buddy days' (meaning buy 1, get 1 free pier pass) at the Lynnhaven Pier?

Quite hesitant to call the respective fishing piers for current fishing reports because they might not be that reliable.

Thanks for any replies!!! I will report back with fishing reports during those 4 days, whatever fishing pier/s we visit.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

The Lynnhaven pier has had some good runs where your line doedn't even hit bottom before a fish is on. It may be that way for a few minuts or a few hours so if you call you can bet that it may be very different when you get there, one way or another it is a pleasent place to be.
There are Spot all over the area.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Went to Ocean View Pier today and it was very slow. Just caught 2 small spots in 3 hours with 2 rods. Had to check in our bay front hotel a couple of miles from the pier around 2 pm. Had better luck there from the surf. Caught a couple of pompanos (medium size) using shrimp tipped with BW fishbites in an hour before 7 pm. I think we will just fish at the back of the hotel tomorrow since we had more bites there compared to the pier. Got a 10-day VA SW fishing license online for $10.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

With a saltwater license you can hit up the beach along Ocean View, the shoreline at lesner, the area of rudee......... just about anywhere you can get access and not have to deal with paying pier fees. Will have to deal with parking fees though. Oceanfront beaches should be available too...it's post tourist season...rules should be changed now to allow more access during daytime hours....at least I think so..as far as the VB oceanfront goes. Perhaps someone with the 411 on that can chime in. 

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

We are booked in a bay front hotel in East Ocean View so we have free parking and do not have to pay pier fees. Will fish again after breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

f210 said:


> We are booked in a bay front hotel in East Ocean View so we have free parking and do not have to pay pier fees. Will fish again after breakfast tomorrow.


what a life! I would love to just wake up and throw a line without the hassles of toating a bunch of stuff. and can pee when u want too! very nice!


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

About to head off to the beach at the back of the hotel i E. Ocean View. Now is the time to book that vacation when the hotels, even the ocean/bay front ones are cheaper. We just booked ours for 4 nights at $55/day with 2 queen beds, full kitchen with full size refrigerator/freezer and free hot breakfast buffet and it is literally just steps away from the almost deserted beach. I just called the Lynnhaven pier and they said it is pretty slow today so we'll just probably surf fish here all day to try for some more pompanos and spots. In fact, last afternoon we did not even catch a single spot from the surf but caught medium sized pompanos in less than an hour. It is pretty hot (high 80's) for this time of the year. I am thinking the piers will do better come Thursday when it will be around 10 degrees or more colder and the wind should be blowing NE. Will try to report back later. Will be in the area until Friday morning.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

What hotel is this if you odn't mind me asking?


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Smittroc said:


> What hotel is this if you odn't mind me asking?


I pm'd the name of the hotel to you.

Today we caught 15 pompanos (small to palm sized ones) and kept 10. We did not catch a single spot, just the pomps and 1 throw back black drum (about 10 inches). Also caught quite a few blow toads.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Yer right f210. The upcoming cool temps and N-NE wind will get things percolating again.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spiker said:


> Yer right f210. The upcoming cool temps and N-NE wind will get things percolating again.


Yeah, unfortunately, we have to leave Friday morning and that is the day it ill cool off and turn NE. It is still going to be hot the next 2 days. 

We are going to try our luck in Lynnhaven pier today. If it is slow, then it is back to the back of our hotel to get some more pompanos. We fried the ones we caught last night for dinner and they tasted much better than those absent spots.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Fishing was very slow on Lynnhaven Pier yesterday, Sept 14. Saw some people catching quite a few spots at the end but they were biting only on real bloodworms.

Today, Sept 15, we just fished from the surf at the back of our hotel. Caught 1 taylor blue and about 10 pompanos only but they were bigger in size compared to the other days. Never caught some pompanos that were that big in VB. Some were more than palm sized and fun to catch on light tackle. Used fresh shrimp tipped with BWFB. Again, not a single spot from the surf which is quite strange at this time of the year.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

f210 said:


> Again, not a single spot from the surf which is quite strange at this time of the year.


Funny thing is that they are thick in the rivers and they've usually moved out by now. I've fished the Elizabeth River everyday this week and have had no problems catching spot. They're no yellow bellies but plenty of them in the river. Maybe after this front moves through this weekend they'll start to move to the bay.


----------



## baysurfer757 (Dec 3, 2009)

Had good luck at ovp. this morning when it was rough and windy.I caught horse head croakers , large spot and a bunch of small pomponos.When the wind and waves let up the bite stopped. No puppy drum yet.Wait for a large blow in the next few weeks and fish close to shore.Earlier, when it was super rough guys on the beach were catching too.Some very large croaker are there to be had , but sadly no puppys yet. Soon i hope!!!! 
.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

We are home now. We were supposed to fish the OVP on our way home but chickened out because of the wind and the cold weather. So we did the next best thing and just bought fish from the Shellfish Company located near the Lesner Bridge. We bought around 30 lbs of small butterfish at only a $1 / lb. They will give it to you for only $.80/lb if you buy at least 50 lbs. The other day, my friend bought spot for $1.50 / lb and croakers for $1.25 / lb.


----------



## baysurfer757 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that f210, I know you cant control the weather but if its northeast its on!!!! Maybe plan your trip for a week later next year. The colder nastier conditions the better.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

I know. This kind of weather was what we have been waiting for the entire 4 days we were in the area. However, I am feeling a little bit under the weather and am coughing badly. Also, we did not have the right clothes to battle the cold winds. Anyway, the butter fish was delicious fried. Tastes a lot like pompanos.

BTW, saw several people we met at the Lynnhaven pier buying some fish to take home too. They bought spot and croakers (the old 'buying and lying' trick) and are telling their folks they caught those themselves...hehehe


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Too bad you didn't get a chance to drop a line in the water while at Lesner.


----------



## guitarvp (Aug 26, 2011)

Tried Lynnhaven today from 2pm-5pm with no luck at all....very wet and very windy....saw one guy pull in what looked like a croaker but aside from that it looked like everyone else was having very little luck....


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Yeah i drove down to lip this morning not thinking it was going to be as bad as it was got out on the pier and started setting up and it started pouring down before i could get a line in the water. Waves were breaking probaly 20 yards oe so off the end. Decided to pack up and leave but before i did some guy got a run on his heaver so i stuck around to see that it was just a toothy critter.


----------

